# انا مين ؟



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

انا مين ؟


انظر الي طيور السماء من يقوتها ؟
انظر الي النجوم هي في السماء ساطعه 
انظر الي الشمس فهي تشرق من الشرق 
انظر الي القمر من ناحيه الغروب 
انظر الي المياه فمن اين تاتي ومن اين تصب 
انظر الي الحيوان كيف يعيش 

انظر الي نفسك فاين هي بدايتك واين هي نهايتك . بدايتك هي التراب ونهايتك هي التراب انظر للحيوان ربنا يهتم به في اثناء حياته واهو حيوان عايش وخلاص بس انت الانسان فبماذا تهتم حياتك من شهوات واكل وملذه وكل متاع الدنيا يبقي زيك زي الحيوان مفيش فرق بل بالعكس يكون الحيوان افضل منك لانه لا يكون دينونه له لانه هو جسد ونفس والنفس بيموت بموت الجسد
بينما انت الانسان جسد وروح الجسد بيموت والروح بتتنقل الي مكان الانتظار الي الدينونه العظمي 
او انت الانسان تهتم بحياتك الروحيه .
لان الجسد بيموت والروح هي التي تبقي لان كل ما في العالم فاني الا حياتك الروحيه 

اخي الشاب اختي الشابه 

اين انتم من هؤلاء ؟
هل انت جسداني ولا روحاني ؟

الجسد بيرجع لاصله وهو التراب 
بينما الروح ترجع لخالقها فلابد ان تكون طاهره لكي تسكن مع الطهاره وتليق بالطهاره 
واذا كانت لا تليق بالطهاره فيقول خالقها اذهبي اني لا اعرفك 

اين انت من ربنا ؟
ولا تقول في نفسك لا ياعم انا لسه شاب والعمر قدامنا كبير بكره نتوب او لما نكبر نتوب لكن ان جتلك الساعه هتقول لربنا ايه ؟

اذكر خالقك ايام شبابك
اذكروني في صلواتكم

منقووول​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: انا مين ؟*



> بالعكس يكون الحيوان افضل منك لانه لا يكون دينونه له لانه هو جسد ونفس والنفس بيموت بموت الجسد



كلامك صححححح ياكاندى
ربنا خلقلنا عقل ومش أى عقل كمان دة عقل فيه قدرات كتيييييييييييير
دة غير أن روح الله ساكن فينا 
وبالرغم من دة بنعمل حاجات الحيوانات نفسها مش بتعملها 
الحمار اللى بنتريق عليه وبنشتم بعض بيه 
عمرنا ماشفنا حمار بيقتل حمار ... الأسد والنمور اللى بيمثلوا الغدر بالنسبالنا بتبقى مع بعض وحتى لما بتتنافس مش بتقتل فى بعض زى الانسان ما بيعمل فى اخوه الانسان 
حاجة الواحد ينكسف منها بصحيح
شكرا كاندى على المواضيع الرائعة زيك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2008)

*استاذة استاذة بجد يا كاندى *
*بجد مش عارف اقولك اية *
*منتهى الجمال والروعة*
*ربنا يباركك ويبارك ثمرة خدمتك*​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: انا مين ؟*



nonogirl89 قال:


> كلامك صححححح ياكاندى
> ربنا خلقلنا عقل ومش أى عقل كمان دة عقل فيه قدرات كتيييييييييييير
> دة غير أن روح الله ساكن فينا
> وبالرغم من دة بنعمل حاجات الحيوانات نفسها مش بتعملها
> ...



تعليق جميل اوى يا نونو 

ميرسى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: انا مين ؟*



come with me قال:


> *استاذة استاذة بجد يا كاندى *
> *بجد مش عارف اقولك اية *
> *منتهى الجمال والروعة*
> *ربنا يباركك ويبارك ثمرة خدمتك*​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اخوكم (9 أغسطس 2008)

*ربنا يثبتنا فى محبتة ولا نعود للظلمات او للخطية لانه قال يبحث عن الضال حتى يجده . يارب يباركك يا اخ candy shop ونسمع عنك منك المزيد والمزيد من الكلام اللى بيرحنا بجد . 
سلام الرب معاك .*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2008)

candy shop قال:


> انا مين ؟
> 
> 
> انظر الي طيور السماء من يقوتها ؟
> ...





  من انا حقا ((( وهل استحق )) ان اكون مع الابرار

   ياريت أكون جاهز بمصابيحى المضاءه الملؤه بالزيت

  شكرا لكى   ,’ صلاه القديسين معكى


----------



## adel baket (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: انا مين ؟*

_الله الله كاندى تامل اكثر من رائع_
_الرب يفرح قلبك_​


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: انا مين ؟*



اخوكم قال:


> *ربنا يثبتنا فى محبتة ولا نعود للظلمات او للخطية لانه قال يبحث عن الضال حتى يجده . يارب يباركك يا اخ candy shop ونسمع عنك منك المزيد والمزيد من الكلام اللى بيرحنا بجد .
> سلام الرب معاك .*



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

بس انا اخت مش اخ​


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: انا مين ؟*



النهيسى قال:


> من انا حقا ((( وهل استحق )) ان اكون مع الابرار
> 
> ياريت أكون جاهز بمصابيحى المضاءه الملؤه بالزيت
> 
> شكرا لكى   ,’ صلاه القديسين معكى



ومعاك

اشكرك جداااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: انا مين ؟*



adel baket قال:


> _الله الله كاندى تامل اكثر من رائع_
> _الرب يفرح قلبك_​



اشكرك جدااااااااااااا يا عادل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sam john (9 أغسطس 2008)

*بالعكس يكون الحيوان افضل منك لانه لا يكون دينونه له لانه هو جسد ونفس والنفس بيموت بموت الجسد
بينما انت الانسان جسد وروح الجسد بيموت والروح *

*تسلم ايدك موضوع حلو جدا وهادف ربنا يباركك*


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: انا مين ؟*



sam john قال:


> *بالعكس يكون الحيوان افضل منك لانه لا يكون دينونه له لانه هو جسد ونفس والنفس بيموت بموت الجسد
> بينما انت الانسان جسد وروح الجسد بيموت والروح *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك موضوع حلو جدا وهادف ربنا يباركك*



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------

